# I just hit my index finger three times in a row...



## Christopher LaCow (Dec 2, 2015)

I am new to slingshotting and have read up on a slow, good release but have still hit my finger three times... Quite painful.... Is it because i am using irregular shaped rocks?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

tried for 4? on the bright side, at least you hit something other than your slingshot.

try rounder , smoother rocks. if you still hit your finger, then it could be other variables.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

What slingshot are you using? Picture?

Are you shooting TTF or OTF?

What's the fork gap?

What grip are you using? Hammer, pinch, or thumb support?

As a rule, irregular rocks are a terrible idea for shooting, actually rocks in general are bad as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Christopher LaCow (Dec 2, 2015)

OTF, pinch grip, fork gap maybe 4-5cm. I was thinking of making a new slingshot that was hammer grip style with a larger fork gap. It's the tom ergo design. I figured it could be the rocks... I just wanted to try something while the steel balls get shipped.


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

ouch I know that hurts, I was shooting a golf ball sized one once and A HUGE rock came back and knocked the wind out of me. I was actually bleeding form the impact.


----------



## Christopher LaCow (Dec 2, 2015)

Yeah the third time drew blood and that's when i stopped.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Christopher LaCow said:


> Yeah the third time drew blood and that's when i stopped.


Time to take a step back and regroup . You need to regain your confidence back , Grab a bag of marbles instead of rocks . You need to make sure the ammo clears the top of the forks down the center .

Don't use bands that are too heavy to start .

Grab the pouch so your holding the ammo by the sides and not in front of the ammo.

Twist the pouch 90 degrees to the bands and impart a slight bend or ( tweak ) to the pouch .

Your ammo will now rise over the top forks .

Note : This was written assuming your holding the slingshot sideways or gangster style .


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Tight group dude!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Jedi, stop that...I can't type when I laugh so hard.

Rocks...they leave the pouch any which way and very often disappoint the shooter in fork hits, errant fliers and yes wounds. The forum should have a purple slingshot metal to place under the avitars of wounded shootists.

I sometimes shoot rocks when in the prowl on a hike, but in the most ugly beater I own, made of rebar and plastic pipe, I mean this thing is UGLY...so much so I call it the "Butt Ugly Monster" or BUM for short, our UK members would like that. But I select rocks that are not flat, about 1/2 inch, average more or less roundish and still can't hit a blooming thing with them except very up close (which is essentially useless).

Get some decent ammo, cheap ammo no less, or get into making it...casting lead, or if you have a band saw, change the blade to a metal cutting blade and make rebar or black iron round stock cut offs...cylindrical ammo is all I've used for months, prefer it to round ball and it's about a USD penny apiece...using scrap rebar either free or next to it. I shoot almost exclusively iron 10mm x 10mm (7/16") slugs as medium ammo and 8mm x 8mm slugs as light ammo.

Regret hearing of your mishaps...I've drawn blood on too occasions (mine, not game) using rocks. Possibly a thick leather super gnarly glove until you get some real ammo would be best.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Three strikes and that slingshot is out.


----------



## Christopher LaCow (Dec 2, 2015)

Okay thanks everyone!


----------



## Swejim (Nov 5, 2013)

If you stand less than 7-8 meters from the target you can use dried yellow peas. They do hurt too, but you can cook the rest for lunch. Great to use indoors


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Just a theory,​I think; irregular shaped rocks may take on wierd aerodynamic properties, the faster they are accelerated. If the rock has sharp or irregular edges, it is possible that by the time they get to the forks, the "wind" has taken over, and they "veer off course". I have had the same thing happen many, many years ago when I was a kid. It was with a Marksman "Starship", that I still have to this day. From fork tips to my anchor point is 40 1/2 inches--not joking! This monster is 19 inches long from the forks to the back of the wrist brace. By the time the "projectile" gets to the tips, it is haulin' A$$! I never hit any part of my anatomy, but I have seen wierd shaped rocks make some awesome curves in flight. This slingshot has to be at least 45 years old, (the owner another 12 years) and still shoots like a bat outa' He!!. The wrist brace strap is still in original, not cracked or any way deteriorated condition. Have heard some on the forum complaining about the straps on Barnett Black Widow models are cracking. Not good news as I recently purchased one. I can tell you, it has nothing at all on the Marksman. Be careful guys. Happy hunting and plinking.​Heres a picture.​




​SSS :woot: :woot:​


----------



## WeldItWill (May 12, 2016)

May not be of any assistance compared to most of the slingshot veterans here, but one of my first three shots of shooting about three months ago when getting reacquainted with them, I hit my thumb right at the base of my nail with a 1/2"-ish "pea-gravel" stone. Many adjectives were said soon there after. Anyhow, I later learned it was due to my pouch release as well as frame orientation. I had an uneven draw, where one band was pulling more than the other, and my frame at the time e was angled towards my target. Maybe next time you shoot, pay attention to your frame orientation and pouch release? I don't mean that rudely, just from my experience trying to help out some. I should also add, that was the last time I used rocks as ammo as well haha.


----------



## WeldItWill (May 12, 2016)

My apologies, I just realized the date of the original post.


----------

